# Which ceramic coil tank to get?



## canocep66 (9/6/16)

Hi everyone 
I want to try a ceramic coil tank.
Everyone here is mentioning superior flavour of ceramic coils especially the ccell ones. However i read some problems like airlock issues etc. Are these problems big deal or easily manageable for a new vaper.
Can experienced members advice me whic ceramic tank would be the best one to purchase?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Schnappie (9/6/16)

I have both the target tank and gemini ccell tank so i think its either or... Gemini is on average 50 bucks more and you get top airflow and topfill. Both the 0.6 and 0.5 coils i got with it were duds though but its firing nicely now with a 0.9 and no airlock. I still love the target tank more though its so simple and leak free (mine for that matter) and the coil it came with has a better chance of not being a dud. I use the Gemini ccell exclusively for xxx and the target for other fruity clear juices

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/6/16)

And if you purchase your coils from sir vape or vapers corner you are more likely not to get dud coils. Stick with the 0.9 ones at 30watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/16)

As @Schnappie says regarding the coils. 

Another tank to consider is the Melo 3 Mini. So far all reports on this one is that it is problem free. Some people have reported the occasional loss of juice from the standard Melo 3, but not the Mini.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## canocep66 (9/6/16)

Is 


Schnappie said:


> I have both the target tank and gemini ccell tank so i think its either or... Gemini is on average 50 bucks more and you get top airflow and topfill. Both the 0.6 and 0.5 coils i got with it were duds though but its firing nicely now with a 0.9 and no airlock. I still love the target tank more though its so simple and leak free (mine for that matter) and the coil it came with has a better chance of not being a dud. I use the Gemini ccell exclusively for xxx and the target for other fruity clear juices


Is the airlock issue with the gemini caused by the dud coils or its a manufacturing fault on that specific tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/16)

canocep66 said:


> Is
> 
> Is the airlock issue with the gemini caused by the dud coils or its a manufacturing fault on that specific tank



Not 100% sure but I would say a tank design fault if I have to guess.

The Vaporesso Target Tank is trouble free but no top juice fill. Melo III Mini trouble free but small tank. Vaporesso ORC Tank trouble free and has juice control, airflow and top fill but not yet available in SA. As as everyone has said use the 0.9Ω Kanthal cCell coils only.


----------



## canocep66 (9/6/16)

I think i ll fight the urge and wait for the Vaporesso orc tank 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not 100% sure but I would say a tank design fault if I have to guess.
> 
> The Vaporesso Target Tank is trouble free but no top juice fill. Melo III Mini trouble free but small tank. Vaporesso ORC Tank trouble free and has juice control, airflow and top fill but not yet available in SA. As as everyone has said use the 0.9Ω Kanthal cCell coils only.



The Target Tank is still a damn fine tank and filling it isn't a major... just turn it upside down and unscrew, fill and bingo... Despite all my new tanks I still have two Target's in full operation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (9/6/16)

Agree, nothing wrong with the Target tanks. Even so Melo tanks replaced them and the Gemini tanks here anyway. The KISS cCell tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/6/16)

No problems with the Toptank or Subtank and ceramic so far. Havent hit a dud coil... holding thumbs it stays like this.


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

I only on day 2 of using ceramic coils but I still find the uwell crown with .5 ohm coils to be superior in flavour. 
I use mainly dessert style juices.

The ceramics are decent and fuss free and there is a "different" taste compared to cotton.
Flavour is good and temp control send to bring out better flavour for me anyways.


----------



## Beethoven (9/6/16)

Protank 4?


----------



## cumulonimbus (9/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> No problems with the Toptank or Subtank and ceramic so far. Havent hit a dud coil... holding thumbs it stays like this.



I agree, kanger tanks with new ceramic coils rock


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/16)

Beethoven said:


> Protank 4?



ProTank 4 is a really good tank and no issues at all... the ceramic coil is great at 50 watts... but not quite as good as the cCell coil... close but no quite.


----------



## Scoob (9/6/16)

I've tried the Horizon Krixus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoob (9/6/16)

I've tried the Horizon Krixus, the flavor is definitely different, I'm not 100% sold that it's better than using wire, however, the smaller definitions of the flavor seem to shine through much better with ceramics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (9/6/16)

The OBS Ace ceramic coils have fantastic flavour.


----------



## Beethoven (9/6/16)

Will have to wait for someone to test the ORC


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/6/16)

@Schnappie are you 100% certain the vapers corner has the correct 0.9 coils? Should they be faulty would they replace them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/16)

Beethoven said:


> Will have to wait for someone to test the ORC



Sigelei 213 with Vaporesso ORC Tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Schnappie are you 100% certain the vapers corner has the correct 0.9 coils? Should they be faulty would they replace them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The 0.5 ohm coils are also really good.


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/6/16)

Christos said:


> The 0.5 ohm coils are also really good.


Are they consistent though? Would the vendor replace any faulty ccells @Christos 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Are they consistent though? Would the vendor replace any faulty ccells @Christos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't know. 
I bought a pack of 5 .5 c cells. They perform as expected and they work better with temp control. I have yet to try the .9 ohm coils but I'm impressed with the .5 ohm coils.
Vape cartel assured me no burnt taste and I am yet to experience the burnt taste. 

I did experience a weird taste at 35w but in temp control flavour is on par with a reo.


----------



## Beethoven (10/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sigelei 213 with Vaporesso ORC Tank!
> View attachment 57167


So does it leak?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/16)

Beethoven said:


> So does it leak?



Not so far...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

